# Port St. Joe



## Poor Poor Fisherman (Jan 9, 2019)

I was wondering if anyone has been to Port St. Joe recently and could tell me the status of their recovery from the hurricane?  

It’s going to be very interesting to see how fishing patterns will have changed, especially with the breach on Cape San Blas at Eagle Habor.  And with the very mild winter, it may be a very different Spring season.  Since we usually go there in late April, I will be very anxious to read some fishing reports starting in March and early April.  

Thanks....


----------



## Rabun (Jan 15, 2019)

I have a buddy of mine down there now.  I'm hoping he can make the public meeting on the status of the park area.  I'll post if I find anything out.


----------



## fairweather (Jan 15, 2019)

Thanks for that Rabun. I have spent 30+ days a year for several years camping and fishing in and near the park, and am anxiously awaiting news.


----------



## fairweather (Jan 16, 2019)

Here's some news:

https://www.facebook.com/permalink....5355520973&id=373074186105106&hc_location=ufi

It looks like the boat ramp and the portion of the park south of the breach is opening Friday for day use. It looks like a long haul for the rest of the park.


----------



## fairweather (Jan 16, 2019)

Link to a recording of the public meeting:

https://thefloridachannel.org/videos/1-15-19-st-joseph-peninsula-state-park-public-meeting/


----------



## bany (Jan 17, 2019)

Watched the meeting,thanks for posting that. 
Seems Mother Nature did a great thing for the bay! Also seems she’s been trying to do the same thing down by stump hole! Maybe that’s where the bridge should be? Not sure a boat pass at the harbor is the best effort since it’s trying to close itself already. Seems they want to rebuild the camping area so that’s a great thing. And the audubon wants to save the eggs but not get rid of an overpopulation of raccoons? I digress.


----------



## Rabun (Jan 17, 2019)

Thanks for posting Fairweather!  Glad to hear the ramp is reopening!  I'll listen to the recording when I get a chance


----------



## fairweather (Jan 17, 2019)

Bany, Yeah, at first I thought the breach would negatively affect the bay, but apparently that's not the case. I knew the outflow from the ICW was a problem. I'm sure you've seen how it sometimes turns the bay into a chocolate colored mess. I didn't think about the breach flushing it out.


----------



## bany (Jan 18, 2019)

Makes a lot of sense. If you look back over twenty years it becomes more apparent. I figured the breach would be really good or really bad. They have been fighting a breach for years at stump hole, maybe that’s the best natural flush point? I’m looking forward to getting down there soon!


----------

